# After....



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

.....being in intense photoshop training for the last couple of weeks ( and some nagging on plazz :thumb02: ) THIS is the result so far ;

plz tell me what u think :


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn, man thats some nice f***ing work,

Only thing I would do is smooth out the shoulder where it appears to meet the water on the Jessica Alba one, try fading it with the eraser too maybe?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah the water stuff was the hardest to get smooth.


the first sig was really quite easy but i hit it right on the money with the few effects i used


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The sig is flawless except this on little section that bugs me,


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

i'd erase the line that goes through her face and her nose
that way it would look like it's behind her head
giving it a sorta 3D effect

but yeah nice work dude


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

ThaMuffinMan said:


> i'd erase the line that goes through her face and her nose
> that way it would look like it's behind her head
> giving it a sorta 3D effect
> 
> but yeah nice work dude


I was gonna say to do that, but then it would just look like she's getting dizzy or something.

I think you should just remove it entirely.

Then it would be some nice shit. Other than that, good work!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

ThaMuffinMan said:


> i'd erase the line that goes through her face and her nose
> that way it would look like it's behind her head
> giving it a sorta 3D effect
> 
> but yeah nice work dude


that ring already goes behind her head... but yeah i get your point.


as for the rings .... well.... i admit that i kinda used everything ive learned on that piece LOL :thumb02:


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i like em look great, only thing id say is what toxic said about the shoulder smoothing out, but other then that i reli like em, great work man


----------

